# any single fit ppl



## danamorgan (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes I'm new hi.

Any single men

Any single women

I want a sexy big bloke.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lman get yourself ere


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Lman get yourself ere


FPMSL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@ewen


----------



## danamorgan (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm not some troll.

I just like the big muscles look and the normal skinny guy just does not do it for me nor does he understand my diet and why

I'm in the gym everyday.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pics or you're not fit


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

The kids break up for the summer holidays today, maybe this one got out early?

We got six weeks of this to look forward to.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> Pics or you're not fit


x2


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:bounce:



:whistling:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Do you have a minimum penis size requirement? Of say, 7" :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

omfg so much fail.. cant post the img properly lol// here we go though


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Would everyone wish Purple Aki a warm welcome


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

danamorgan said:


> I'm not some troll.
> 
> I just like the big muscles look and the normal skinny guy just does not do it for me nor does he understand my diet and why
> 
> I'm in the gym everyday.


Don't bother then @LMan


----------



## danamorgan (Jul 19, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Do you have a minimum penis size requirement? Of say, 7" :whistling:


That sounds fine.


----------



## danamorgan (Jul 19, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 129475


Ginger Ben I said I like big men I think your to fat for me luv.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Pics by 7pm or negs


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Too early to team neg the OP??


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Too early to team neg the OP??


dont see him/her lasting the night


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

In for negs


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

danamorgan said:


> *Ginger Ben I said I like big men I think your to fat for me luv*.


 @Ginger Ben you fat brah, pmsl



Gary29 said:


> Too early to team neg the OP??


Nope, I think you may not need to though


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## danamorgan (Jul 19, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> Pics by 7pm or negs


Whatever negs mean, bring it on I'm a big sexy girl and I can handle myself. I see you haven't got a picture up, so you give it but can't take it!!!

Come and negs my ****. Skinny boy or your big up top with chicken legs lol

Oi chicken legs come and negs me then


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

danamorgan said:


> Whatever negs mean, bring it on I'm a big sexy girl and I can handle myself. I see you haven't got a picture up, so you give it but can't take it!!!
> 
> Come and negs my ****. Skinny boy or your big up top with chicken legs lol
> 
> Oi chicken legs come and negs me then


you havent got a picture either..post one up


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

danamorgan said:


> Whatever negs mean, bring it on I'm a big sexy girl and I can handle myself. I see you haven't got a picture up, so you give it but can't take it!!!
> 
> Come and negs my ****. Skinny boy or your big up top with chicken legs lol
> 
> Oi chicken legs come and negs me then


Someone ban this c*nt


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

danamorgan said:


> Whatever negs mean, bring it on I'm a big sexy girl and I can handle myself. I see you haven't got a picture up, so you give it but can't take it!!!
> 
> Come and negs my ****. Skinny boy or your big up top with chicken legs lol
> 
> Oi chicken legs come and negs me then


Wow.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

danamorgan said:


> Whatever negs mean, bring it on I'm a big sexy girl and I can handle myself. I see you haven't got a picture up, so you give it but can't take it!!!
> 
> Come and negs my ****. Skinny boy or your big up top with chicken legs lol
> 
> Oi chicken legs come and negs me then


You're a man aren't you


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Someone ban this c*nt


It must be @Slumdog-Rising back for more.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

WTF, this isn't a fvcking dating site OP.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

You want some of this?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> WTF, this isn't a fvcking dating site OP.


Be good if there was a dating section though.

Imagine the car crash situations that would arise off the back of it.


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

danamorgan said:


> Whatever negs mean, bring it on I'm a *big* sexy girl and I can handle myself. I see you haven't got a picture up, so you give it but can't take it!!!
> 
> Come and negs my ****. Skinny boy or your big up top with chicken legs lol
> 
> Oi chicken legs come and negs me then


Why hasn't anyone asked, just how "big"?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Be good if there was a dating section though.
> 
> Imagine the car crash situations that would arise off the back of it.


True, but would have to be limited access, bronze members and up I reckon.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@Milky, think we need an IP check on OP. Something odd about this one.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

danamorgan said:


> Whatever negs mean, bring it on I'm a big sexy girl and I can handle myself. I see you haven't got a picture up, so you give it but can't take it!!!
> 
> Come and negs my ****. Skinny boy or your big up top with chicken legs lol
> 
> Oi chicken legs come and negs me then


I squat your mum


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi OP. PM me if u wanna meet i am free all weekend apart from saturday and on weekdays i am free most evenings. are u gd looking? can we cuddle first?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

The L Man said:


> Hi OP. PM me if u wanna meet i am free all weekend apart from saturday and on weekdays i am free most evenings. are u gd looking? can we cuddle first?


he cant pm you, he only has 7 posts


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> he cant pm you, he only has 7 posts


Oh yeah.

@danamorgan pls respond


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> he cant pm you, he only has 7 posts


Thats a she!


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

He/she wants the D.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Hi OP. PM me if u wanna meet


OP party of 3.



The L Man said:


> Hi OP. PM me if u wanna meet i am free all weekend apart from saturday and on weekdays i am free most evenings. are u gd looking? can we cuddle first?


You must be out those days with Ernie.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Thats a she!


how can you tell?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Talaria said:


> OP party of 3.
> 
> You must be out those days with Ernie.
> 
> View attachment 129480


If OP doesn't respond in the next 5mins I will consider negging.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> how can you tell?


Because she said so?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

in


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Because she said so?


Its a dude Queenie


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Thats a she!




Could be a heshe!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> Its a dude Queenie


Nah its a girl


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Nah its a girl


Defo a chap


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Breda said:


> Defo a chap


Heshe


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Why bother negging!? The heshe obviously has nothing to add to the site, so why not just ban?

Perhaps I'm just being too harsh...


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Why bother negging!? The heshe obviously has nothing to add to the site, so why not just ban?
> 
> Perhaps I'm just being too harsh...
> 
> View attachment 129483


Need mods for that.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Why bother negging!? The heshe obviously has nothing to add to the site, so why not just ban?
> 
> Perhaps I'm just being too harsh...
> 
> View attachment 129483


Ahhh that's harsh man!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

influx of trolls lately, can't something be changed to the joining procedure?

@Katy


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Do you get pumped off guys in the gym?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

danamorgan said:


> I'm a big sexy girl and I can handle myself.


Sorry skim reading through the thread I missed this important infomation, your a girl, and sexy and big, all my prevoius doubt's have passed now, I'm in, pic's please to [email protected]


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

A big sexy girl with a length tucked between her legs I reckon haha


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Everyone loves a troll though. if they didn't troll threads wouldn't grow to 10+ pages.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

croft30 said:


> Poor person only wanted to know if any1 was single
> 
> Yes I have cum 2 understand men = sex, females, food and sleep in that order x


Gonna be a loooooooooooooong summer......


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Gonna be a loooooooooooooong summer......


negs?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

croft30 said:


> Poor person only wanted to know if any1 was single
> 
> Yes I have cum 2 understand men = sex, females, food and sleep in that order x


so lets have sex then we sort your diet out


----------



## croft30 (Jul 16, 2013)

ewen said:


> so lets have sex then we sort your diet out


Thanks. Lol how about sort the diet first


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

croft30 said:


> Thanks. Lol how about sort the diet first


carb cycle , low carb on non training days normal carb intake on training days .

do protein only til noon on non training days then after 12 start eating your days carbs .

lift heavy sh1t add in HIIT cardio 45mins x2 daily .


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Is this thread worth reading?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

resten said:


> Is this thread worth reading?


No.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

resten said:


> Is this thread worth reading?


In a few words

Op looked for cock ewen offered cock willy nilly....next!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

resten said:


> Is this thread worth reading?


not really


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> In a few words
> 
> Op looked for cock ewen offered cock...next!!


I don't think I've seen a thread for at least a month where @ewen hasn't offered his cock


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> I don't think I've seen a thread for at least a month where @ewen hasn't offered his cock


plenty to go round :thumbup1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> plenty to go round :thumbup1:


You'll bang the whole of Brighton when you arrive 

Btw, I've got 8 inches.

If having a 1 inch but thrusting 8 times counts


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> You'll bang the whole of Brighton when you arrive
> 
> Btw, I've got 8 inches.
> 
> If having a 1 inch but thrusting 8 times counts


slap someones face 8 times


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> slap someones face 8 times


I can't reach :sad:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> carb cycle , low carb on non training days normal carb intake on training days .
> 
> do protein only til noon on non training days then after 12 start eating your days carbs .
> 
> lift heavy sh1t add in HIIT cardio 45mins x2 daily .


You can't do hiit for 45 mins? 20 mins absolute max. Not possible to do more as u would never be able to give 100% max effort.

But 2 x 45 LISS makes more sense.... although still mega excessive and too much imo.

Strongmen know sod all about cardio


----------



## croft30 (Jul 16, 2013)

ewen said:


> carb cycle , low carb on non training days normal carb intake on training days .
> 
> do protein only til noon on non training days then after 12 start eating your days carbs .
> 
> lift heavy sh1t add in HIIT cardio 45mins x2 daily .


Thanks. Was going to message u but can't, sorry but did you say cardio x2 a day bloody hell man, so I'm doing weights every other day to tone the bum and thighs and I do cardio 30 mins a day this not enough? I have my two eggs in morn with one egg white and soup for lunch then soup for dinner is this ok? Sorry I know I'm going on? Xxxx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> You can't do hiit for 45 mins? 20 mins absolute max. Not possible to do more as u would never be able to give 100% max effort.
> 
> But 2 x 45 LISS makes more sense.... although still mega excessive and too much imo.
> 
> Strongmen know sod all about cardio


45 mins of high intensity interval training , 1 min max 1 min steady state over 45 mins gives 22.5 mins of actual HIIT well below your 30 mins .

i swim for an hour 5 days a week :lol:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

resten said:


> Btw, I've got 8 inches.


I'm pretty sure measuring up one side and down the other is the standard meathod used for internet penis measurment.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> 45 mins of high intensity interval training , 1 min max 1 min steady state over 45 mins gives 22.5 mins of actual HIIT well below your 30 mins .
> 
> i swim for an hour 5 days a week :lol:


Ok.... but after 20 mins u cannot work to 95-100% so its not hiit anymore.... not physically possible.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok.... but after 20 mins u cannot work to 95-100% so its not hiit anymore.... not physically possible.


100% of what ? the total % max effort of when fresh of course not however 100% of a persons max effort has far too many variables such as daily diet rest stress etc etc so you could say none of us are ever at 90-95% of 100%

it was a female strongwoman turned bodybuilder that outlined the 45 mins HIT 2x daily and she looks great .

james L did 3-4 hours cardio daily :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> 100% of what ? the total % max effort of when fresh of course not however 100% of a persons max effort has far too many variables such as daily diet rest stress etc etc so you could say none of us are ever at 90-95% of 100%
> 
> it was a female strongwoman turned bodybuilder that outlined the 45 mins HIT 2x daily and she looks great .
> 
> james L did 3-4 hours cardio daily :lol:


Im sure she does look great... but to advise that protocol to a beginner??? No way.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

so where is the pic ffs

this is getting boring


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Im sure she does look great... but to advise that protocol to a beginner??? No way.


ah yes you PT`s like to spin the yarn out and keep the money rolling in where as results motivate me


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> ah yes you PT`s like to spin the yarn out and keep the money rolling in where as results motivate me


Im not a PT? I just believe that asking someone to do 2 x 45 of even LISS cardio per day is too much let alone HIIT... for a person that's not even on a prep or anything?

The most cardio I ever did Was 45 mins LISS eod. 15 mins hiit the days in between the 20 mins LISS post workout.... and even that was too much!

Your body adapts SO quickly. So doing cardio at that pace for too long, will stall fat loss.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Im not a PT? I just believe that asking someone to do 2 x 45 of even LISS cardio per day is too much let alone HIIT... for a person that's not even on a prep or anything?
> 
> The most cardio I ever did Was 45 mins LISS eod. 15 mins hiit the days in between the 20 mins LISS post workout.... and even that was too much!
> 
> Your body adapts SO quickly. So doing cardio at that pace for too long, will stall fat loss.


which is why 1min turns into 2 min on 1 off 3min off 1 off etc

if it was too hard then maybe you wasnt trying hard enough 

with the correct diet/training/rest program in place a person can evolve at a dramatic rate so why pussy foot around , im not saying do a contest prep as that is totally different to doing a bit of HIIT .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> which is why 1min turns into 2 min on 1 off 3min off 1 off etc
> 
> if it was too hard then maybe you wasnt trying hard enough
> 
> with the correct diet/training/rest program in place a person can evolve at a dramatic rate so why pussy foot around , im not saying do a contest prep as that is totally different to doing a bit of HIIT .


Ok personally.... I'd always say that weights should be predominant over cardio. But im also not silly enough to think we are all the same!

My preference would be 4/5 weights sessions per week plus 3/4 20 min hiit sessions a week...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok personally.... I'd always say that weights should be predominant over cardio. But im also not silly enough to think we are all the same!
> 
> My preference would be 4/5 weights sessions per week plus 3/4 20 min hiit sessions a week...


if that works for you then stick to it until it slows or stops working .


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Oi stop making serious posts in this thread FFS, there are other places for that kind of sh1t

Now, where are the pics of the OP or has he been banned already :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Oi stop making serious posts in this thread FFS, there are other places for that kind of sh1t
> 
> Now, where are the pics of the OP or has he been banned already :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Now, where are the pics of the OP or has he been banned already :lol:


waste of time holding out for those, mate.

You know the OP is a troll when they've dumped you for being obese rather than for the more obvious disability of being a ginger.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> waste of time holding out for those, mate.
> 
> You know the OP is a troll when they've dumped you for being obese rather than for the more obvious disability of being a ginger.


Well exactly, that's perfectly understandable, but fat! Pah! Cheeky wench


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

OP has done a runner. Gutted!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

croft30 said:


> Thanks. Was going to message u but can't, sorry but did you say cardio x2 a day bloody hell man, so I'm doing weights every other day to tone the bum and thighs and I do cardio 30 mins a day this not enough? I have my two eggs in morn with one egg white and soup for lunch then soup for dinner is this ok? Sorry I know I'm going on? Xxxx


Curious as to why your posting in your own thread under a different username ?

Are you Dana ir Croft because multi log ins are not allowed.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

The plot thickens.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

The L Man said:


> The plot thickens.


might be 2 men for you sharing a laptop


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> Curious as to why your posting in your own thread under a different username ?
> 
> Are you Dana ir Croft because multi log ins are not allowed.


Hahahahaha! Love it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> might be 2 men for you sharing a laptop


I'm outta' here.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'm outta' here.


Stop playing hard to get.

One for the butt, one for the mouth, man.

All your Christmases at once!!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Still not happy why this has been narrowed down to just the single people being allowed a go.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Curious as to why your posting in your own thread under a different username ?
> 
> Are you Dana ir Croft because multi log ins are not allowed.


Hahaha amazing


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

:ban: double ban?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> if that works for you then stick to it until it slows or stops working .


 @ewen don't u be doing all that cardio u will turn into a pretty boy mr muscle :no:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

reps


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i do love p!ssing onthe neg crew, truth be told


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh that's bad!!! Lol silly man/lady/woman/heshe!! What ever the hell!! Ps what ever you are do not do this xxx you sound like a desperate twit unless you've spoken a while -and only in journals not in the first thread !!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

croft30 said:


> Thanks. Was going to message u but can't, sorry but did you say cardio x2 a day bloody hell man, so I'm doing weights every other day to tone the bum and thighs and I do cardio 30 mins a day this not enough? I have my two eggs in morn with one egg white and soup for lunch then soup for dinner is this ok? Sorry I know I'm going on? Xxxx


No wrong wrong wrong


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Oh that's bad!!! Lol silly man/lady/woman/heshe!! What ever the hell!! Ps what ever you are do not do this xxx you sound like a desperate twit unless you've spoken a while -and only in journals not in the first thread !!!





mrssalvatore said:


> No wrong wrong wrong


Are you talking to yourself :confused1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Are you talking to yourself :confused1:


No sorry thought I'd managed to quote it  must be my phone playing up


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> No sorry thought I'd managed to quote it  must be my phone playing up


You did quote its just That OP and his alter ego haven't shown face for a few hours since they got rumbled :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> @ewen don't u be doing all that cardio u will turn into a pretty boy mr muscle :no:


I'll be keeping these powerful hips dont worry about that


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You did quote its just That OP and his alter ego haven't shown face for a few hours since they got rumbled :laugh:


Uh right sorry hadn't looked At the time posted  been a looong day


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i do love p!ssing onthe neg crew, truth be told


so you're the one who keeps doing it :lol:


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mmmmmmm

4 people have the same IP as the OP and her alter ego, is anyone gonna fess up or am l going to have to out you ?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Now it's getting interesting


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AND they have posted in this thread BTW...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

*sharpens his witch hunt forks*


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmm
> 
> 4 people have the same IP as the OP and her alter ego, is anyone gonna fess up or am l going to have to out you ?


Spit it out already! I didn't just waste 5 minutes of my life ill never get back by reading this thread for

Nothing ya know!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> Spit it out already! I didn't just waste 5 minutes of my life ill never get back by reading this thread for
> 
> Nothing ya know!


I cant mate, l may out the wrong one, tickles me tho knowing people were trying to smoosh them :lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> I cant mate, l may out the wrong one, tickles me tho knowing people were trying to smoosh them :lol:


How can you out the wrong one. Just list the 4 people with the same IP address :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> I cant mate, l may out the wrong one, tickles me tho knowing people were trying to smoosh them :lol:


ok you court me :innocent:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> How can you out the wrong one. Just list the 4 people with the same IP address :lol: :lol:


2 of them posted on this thread one of them used to be a pretty popular member.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> one of them used to be a pretty popular member.


Male or female member?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MutantX said:


> Male or female member?


male, someone repped " her " his email as well as he may be able to " help her " oh man :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> male, someone repped " her " his email as well as he may be able to " help her " oh man :lol:


Oh lawd, pmsl 

That person def deserves outing for a laugh


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Can other people see your rep messages you've received?


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> male, someone repped " her " his email as well as he may be able to " help her " oh man :lol:


This is like guess who.

Does he wear glasses ?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

tamara said:


> Can other people see your rep messages you've received?


Worried about something?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> Can other people see your rep messages you've received?


no but we can.

also one of the " suspects " repped the OP so l am narrowing it down :thumbup1:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

What in the blue hell is going on?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Haven't read the thread.

But I feel like power negging the OP


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mez said:


> This is like guess who.
> 
> Does he wear glasses ?


no, does he have a moustache ?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> no but we can.
> 
> also one of the " suspects " repped the OP so l am narrowing it down :thumbup1:


Say like I'm posting on tapatalk on my phone now, does the ip address change from like my house where I am now to my best friends tomorrow night, it's a different post code about half hours drive down the motorway from here.

Edit. When I'm in hers my phone connects to her router


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> Say like I'm posting on tapatalk on my phone now, does the ip address change from like my house where I am now to my best friend tomorrow night, it's a different post code about half hours drive down the motorway from here.


No don't think so.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Someone sounds guilty/worried.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> No don't think so.


Has the person said they have repped the OP in this thread?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Has the person said they have repped the OP in this thread?


Yes.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Yes.


Right I am off to read the whole thread again


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Mez said:


> Someone sounds guilty/worried.


Not me, I only commented in this thread after milky had already said the person had commented on the earlier pages.

I just genuinely wanted to know if my ip address changed from when I am in mine to when I'm in my friends cos it's a different town and postcode and when I get to hers my phone connects to her internet straight away. I'm sky she's talktalk.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Right I am off to read the whole thread again


You wont work it out mate.

Let this be a lesson chaps, all that glitters isn't gold :lol:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

tamara said:


> Say like I'm posting on tapatalk on my phone now, does the ip address change from like my house where I am now to my best friends tomorrow night, it's a different post code about half hours drive down the motorway from here.
> 
> Edit. When I'm in hers my phone connects to her router


Your IP address will change which ever internet connection your using.. at home will be different than a wifi hotspot, than your friends house and different from your 3G connection.. The majority of ISP do dynamic IP changes daily (sky for example) unless you ask for a static IP (if your running a NAS or FTP service for example)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> Not me, I only commented in this thread after milky had already said the person had commented on the earlier pages.
> 
> I just genuinely wanted to know if my ip address changed from when I am in mine to when I'm in my friends cos it's a different town and postcode and when I get to hers my phone connects to her internet straight away. I'm sky she's talktalk.


Well l travel all over the country and abroad and l never show up as a multi log in.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> reps


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Fcuk me missing all the good sh1t with my broken hand  so op put any pics up fit or munter? Or bored school boy?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nope.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Asouf said:


> Your IP address will change which ever internet connection your using.. at home will be different than a wifi hotspot, than your friends house and different from your 3G connection.. The majority of ISP do dynamic IP changes daily (sky for example) unless you ask for a static IP (if your running a NAS or FTP service for example)


I'll just nod and pretend I understand everything you just said  but thanks for explaining nonetheless, I sort of get it!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> You wont work it out mate.
> 
> Let this be a lesson chaps, all that glitters isn't gold :lol:


Dam!!!! I had my person ready aswell lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmm
> 
> 4 people have the same IP as the OP and her alter ego, is anyone gonna fess up or am l going to have to out you ?


How can 4 people have the same IP address? I thought everybody's was different?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> How can 4 people have the same IP address? I thought everybody's was different?


No idea, unless there all the same person :whistling:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

tamara said:


> I'll just nod and pretend I understand everything you just said  but thanks for explaining nonetheless, I sort of get it!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> nope.


He was wearing red??


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> You wont work it out mate.
> 
> Let this be a lesson chaps, all that glitters isn't gold :lol:


but everything that stinks is usually sh1t


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> No idea, unless there all the same person :whistling:


They must be. Do they all post regularly?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Did this turn out to be a troll?

Don't really wanna be reading 11 pages to find out


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread has turned out to be like an episode of wheres wally


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> They must be. Do they all post regularly?


yeah, god knows how it works.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> yeah, god knows how it works.


Very strange. I think you should name them all so they can help clear up the confusion :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> yeah, god knows how it works.


Did they join in 2011??


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

who is it who is it :bounce:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

It's an Internet protocol address not an individual person address lol.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

m575 said:


> It's an Internet protocol address not an individual person address lol.


fixed


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

m575 said:


> It's an Internet provider address not an individual person address lol.


But doesn't each device have it's own IP address?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

So my man @Milky says i have four aliases here its news to me but i'll go with it

Apparently ive repped him but looking back it shows i actually negged him with no comment made as for same ip adress milky please check again :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> So my man @Milky says i have four aliases here its news to me but i'll go with it


Not four, one of them is real...its two FTR...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Asouf said:


> fixed


Good job someone is thinking. Heat is getting to me mate. My bad! Lol


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> But doesn't each device have it's own IP address?


Depends whether your referring to internal or external ip address.. If you connect to the internet via a router then it will assign an internal ip address such as 192.168.1.78 etc- usually defines internally ip's from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.100... this is normal and this ip address cannot be 'seen' from the outside... the ip address your router connects to the internet, is usually the same one.. so you could have an ipad,smartphone,PC etc all connected to UKM with seperate internal ip address's but the wordly widey web would see all 3 devices as only 1 device... you keeping up yet?

Unless the person posting is going via a proxy or amended DNS ..... but lets not go there right now...










Kinda explains WTF im trying to say...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Not four, one of them is real...its two FTR...


Are you actually saying i have multiple accounts? If thats the case i think you should do what you are supposed to do and bring on the permanent ban I'm still surprised and somewhat amused


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Are you actually saying i have multiple accounts? If thats the case i think you should do what you are supposed to do and bring on the permanent ban I'm still surprised and somewhat amused


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Are you actually saying i have multiple accounts? If thats the case i think you should do what you are supposed to do and bring on the permanent ban I'm still surprised and somewhat amused


When have l said that ?

Your IP is the same as the op and the other one so l asked you a question.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> When have l said that ?
> 
> Your IP is the same as the op and the other one so l asked you a question.


You are implying and im not a fan of those amplifications man,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You are implying and im not a fan of those amplifications man,


get off your high horse, l REPPED you and pm'd you asking you a question.

FFS sorry if l upset your sensitive soul 

Ironic thing is its great when gifs are being thrown about at other peoples expense, go figure.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Asouf said:


> Depends whether your referring to internal or external ip address.. If you connect to the internet via a router then it will assign an internal ip address such as 192.168.1.78 etc- usually defines internally ip's from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.100... this is normal and this ip address cannot be 'seen' from the outside... the ip address your router connects to the internet, is usually the same one.. so you could have an ipad,smartphone,PC etc all connected to UKM with seperate internal ip address's but the wordly widey web would see all 3 devices as only 1 device... you keeping up yet?
> 
> Unless the person posting is going via a proxy or amended DNS ..... but lets not go there right now...
> 
> ...


Thank you............I think :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> When have l said that ?
> 
> Your IP is the same as the op and the other one so l asked you a question.





Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You are implying and im not a fan of those amplifications man,












Ackee say it aint so!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

@Ackee&Saltfish could somebody else in your house have joined?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> @Ackee&Saltfish could somebody else in your house have joined?


No and id like milky to get to the bottom of it


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@Milky are you certain? I mean maybe the internet is broken or something. I don't know........i'm clutching at straws here.......i'm just a simple man, i don't understand all this.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> No and id like milky to get to the bottom of it


Well I hope it gets sorted and you don't get banned


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> get off your high horse, l REPPED you and pm'd you asking you a question.
> 
> FFS sorry if l upset your sensitive soul
> 
> Ironic thing is its great when gifs are being thrown about at other peoples expense, go figure.


Milky its how you went about it, you didnt upset my sensitive soul this is the internet after all..now id appreciate it if you could carry on with your investigation to find out how i jave the same ip as the op, and which ip is it? My work computer, my phone or my home?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Black people aint got time to play those kinda games people, my bredrin Ackee is not the culprit here he's just been mixed up in the scheme

Don pm me your numba b4 you get lick with the ban stick


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Didn't something similar happen recently with musclegood and mf88 and the answer was something simple?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Black people aint got time to play those kinda games people, my bredrin Ackee is not the culprit here he's just been mixed up in the scheme
> 
> Don pm me your numba b4 you get lick with the ban stick


I dont mind getting framed for nonesense but why the f*ck would i tout for cock?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

This happens all the time, iirc mars pulled one of the board sponsors up for having the same IP address as others who were all posting in the same thread, Lorain ended up apologising, apparently it's quite common to share external ips


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I dont mind getting framed for nonesense but why the f*ck would i tout for cock?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> Black people aint got time to play those kinda games people, my bredrin Ackee is not the culprit here he's just been mixed up in the scheme
> 
> Don pm me your numba b4 you get lick with the ban stick


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Milky its how you went about it, you didnt upset my sensitive soul this is the internet after all..now id appreciate it if you could carry on with your investigation to find out how i jave the same ip as the op, and which ip is it? My work computer, my phone or my home?


You know which one you sneaky little ...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Didn't something similar happen recently with musclegood and mf88 and the answer was something simple?





Conscript said:


> This happens all the time, iirc mars pulled one of the board sponsors up for having the same IP address as others who were all posting in the same thread, Lorain ended up apologising, apparently it's quite common to share external ips


Something to do with a proxy server or something like that. I remember the thread aswell lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Milky its how you went about it, you didnt upset my sensitive soul this is the internet after all..now id appreciate it if you could carry on with your investigation to find out how i jave the same ip as the op, and which ip is it? My work computer, my phone or my home?


What so repping you a question, pm'ing you asking the same question and having a laugh about it upset you ?

FTR l have no idea how the whole thing works, l searched the IP of Dana and 5 members popped up.

It wont be the first or the last time members have set up snide accounts too wind people up.

Fu*k me you would think l had threatened you with a ban rather than having a laugh about it all.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I dont mind getting framed for nonesense but why the f*ck would i tout for cock?


Ah dat mi wah know bredrin if unu wah cocky unu nuh haffi deceive di man dem jus come out and hopen unu mout to ras


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> What so repping you a question, pm'ing you asking the same question and having a laugh about it upset you ?
> 
> FTR l have no idea how the whole thing works, l searched the IP of Dana and 5 members popped up.
> 
> ...


I dont appreciate getting accused of touting for penis anything but that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I dont mind getting framed for nonesense but why the f*ck would i tout for cock?


Who the fu*k said you were trouting for cock ?

Tell you what mate think about all this next time your posting gifs and having a laugh at other peoples expense.

I was discreet about all this its YOU who has made it a big deal on the open forum.

Unfu*king real.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Closed, fu*king unbelievable.


----------

